
Bangladesh blogger Ananta Bijoy Das hacked to death - syshackbot
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-32701001
======
alinajaf
As an atheist ex-muslim blogger of very similar descent, I don't see how this
is relevant to hacker news. I sincerely doubt it will generate any useful
discussion.

------
1971genocide
MY TIME TO SHINE :

This hits so close to home ( my username ),

Bangladesh has a serious problem with religious tolerance.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Bangladesh_anti-
Hindu_viol...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Bangladesh_anti-
Hindu_violence)

Bangladesh has a population of about 20 million hindus who even if the number
seems huge, are a minority given that the country has a huge population.

I have been extremely fortunate to have had my dad make the sensible choice of
abandoning his homeland for a job in Dubai which even if is not the best he
could be doing. Is way better than being scared of your life.

Most of my rest of family moved illegally to India and managed to get an
Indian passport and are living peaceful lives.

However it saddens me to see the situation in Bangladesh, since I have been
there countless time and a lot of my cousins still live there. I also hold an
bangladeshi passport.

I really would want to do a tech job in bangladesh if given the opportunity. I
am currently finishing in undergrad in an top British University and the
situation here is so much nicer.

One my goals is to one day open a research lab / company in bangladesh
involving robotics.

Bangladesh suffers from a lot of political corruption / cultural
disintegration / poverty / natural disasters / education / . . .

My dad sometimes worries about my online activities lol Since I am myself an
atheist but I make sure to stay anonymous.

My family due to so many problems in the past has adopted a closed mouth
policy since we have lived all our lives in muslim majority countries. The
only safe haven seems to be India.

In any case these types of news is much more common if you keep in touch but I
am surprised to see this becoming news here.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Good luck to you. I sincerely hope you get the opportunity to work in your
home without fear.

~~~
1971genocide
Thanks !

There are a lot a new software startups in bangladesh that look really
promising. They even advertised on npm !

[http://www.newscred.com/careers](http://www.newscred.com/careers)

I have been playing around the idea of applying for them.

------
ekianjo
Wow, I did not expect the term "hacked" to be used in this meaning in the
article. Pretty sad.

~~~
fwr
Hacker News sounds a bit gruesome now

------
contingencies
To put this in some random hint of potential perspective, Sylhet is the center
of the overseas Bengali community in Europe, ie. it's probably one of the most
educated, wealthy and progressive parts of the country with the exception of
the capital, Dhaka.

------
seesomesense
Religion of peace and all that...

~~~
ramblerman
Why is it taboo to mock a religion? I'm genuinely curious about the downvotes.

~~~
probably_wrong
It goes against HN's commenting policy of putting arguments above insults. I
also think it's not productive, does not lead to a productive discussion, and
displays gratuitous negativity.

~~~
davidw
If the conversation is mostly about religion, the article is probably off-
topic.

------
swombat
That's a fair bit more substantial than the "death threats" that continually
float about on both sides of debates like GamerGate and whatever.

Very sad that this happens anywhere in the world. Surprised? Not entirely.
This is the local Bangladeshi version of Charlie Hebdo...

~~~
ritchiea
I find your comment to be thoroughly xenophobic and unwilling to face the
reality of the United States. Sure, you aren't likely to literally get
attacked by Islamists with machetes in the US. But minimizing the threats of
gamergate violence is completely unnecessary and unrealistic.

Is it really that difficult to imagine one of the gamergate threats to be from
an individual like the UC Santa Barbara shooter or the Aurora Colorado
shooter? Don't you think that's the worst fear of the women targeted by
gamergate? And frankly, a legitimate fear based on events in the United State
over the past 5-10 years? The United States has a huge public violence
problem, it just happens to be different from the one in Bangladesh.

~~~
swombat
I think it's important to clarify your post with one simple fact: death
threats and doxxing have occurred on both sides of the GG "debate" ("debacle"
perhaps more accurate). Without that pointed out, you seem extremely biased.

I wasn't taking any sides there, just making an observation about the level of
violence experienced in Bangladesh vs the US.

~~~
ritchiea
That's fair. I actually hadn't heard of any death threats or doxxing coming
from the pro-feminist side but it certainly wouldn't shock me. There's dark
depths and fanaticism everywhere. But it does come off as smug and privileged
to laugh off any of those threats. I can't imagine someone threatening my life
and me feeling 100% comfortable that they're just doing it to intimidate me.

~~~
swombat
Milo Yiannopoulos has been fairly public, though blasé, about receiving death
threats and even syringes in the post:

[https://twitter.com/nero/status/506435662481219585](https://twitter.com/nero/status/506435662481219585)

[https://twitter.com/nero/status/513666683916255232](https://twitter.com/nero/status/513666683916255232)

I recall some others were threatened too, though I don't remember exactly. Not
exactly worth spending brain cells on, tbh...

------
Killah911
These gruesome murders are obviously politically motivated. Aren't they
inadvertently being helped by the media (not necessarily US media) who publish
the grizzly photos of the victims. Just finished "Influence" by Chaldini, and
I wonder if publicizing specific murders with gruesome details of death might
inadvertently also be encouraging copycats.

------
themartorana
Religion, held at any level above personal, is destructive to the larger
population, in the long run. There is very little true tolerance from anyone
who wishes religion to guide governing. It may be horribly violent attacks
like this in Islam, but just as quickly it pushes for mandatory trans-vaginal
ultrasounds in the U.S.

I may get downvoted, but I fail to see how religion will ever help guide the
human race to a better place. You may be able to point to impoverished places
where missionaries are saving lives and providing support, and yes, that is
fantastic. But just as quickly it turns into imprisoning homosexuals and local
government policies being driven by religious dogma.

Organized religion scares and saddens me. I wish it didn't, I'm aware there
are many religious participants on HN. I do not mean to cause personal
offense.

~~~
WhitneyLand
How do you reconcile this with the fact that religion seems to be intrinsic to
human culture?

>Religion, held at any level above personal, is destructive >to the larger
population, in the long run.

~~~
selectnull
Why do you think religion is intrinsic to human culture?

Personally, I view it as a bad product sold to humanity (in the times in which
most people were poor and uneducated) for the benefits of few snake oil
peddlers that got incredibly rich and powerful in the process.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Look at the vast number of human civilizations and cultures. Have enough been
secular to argue it's not intrinsic?

It's really an open question. Some believe that with enough prosperity,
education, and safety, religion will no longer be needed. However I regularly
have discussions on the earth being 6000 years old with people who have those
traits in abundance.

Here's one reference: [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1386533/Belief-
relig...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1386533/Belief-religion-
simply-universal-human-nature.html)

~~~
ionised
Theistic religion is just a result of the lesser degree of knowledge of the
world, the universe and our place in it that we as a species had thousdands of
years ago.

It's just unfortunate that it still exists as such a comfort blanket for so
many and continues to give so many other people an excuse to be shitty to one
another.

